# Spot the Vizsla!



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

This popped up on the interwebz for me today. Can you spot the V?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ntDYjS0Y3w


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd back the vizsla as more reliable.....


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

So, after obsessively watching this a few more times, I think the dogs are supposed to be representing Star Wars characters. Of course, I could be wrong, and only the ones in costume are representing anyone. But where's the fun in that? And WHO is the V supposed to be?

Here is who I've identified so far (asterisks indicate dog without any discernible costume):

Back Row, L --> R
C-3PO, ?*, Jabba the Hut* (Maybe? Bwahahahaha if it is.)

Middle Row
?*, ?*, Chewbacca, Darth Vader

Front Row 
Leia, Luke, ?*, Ewok

And obviously the adorable Walker/AT-AT guy at the end. 

With those ears, that little Chihuahua up front could be Yoda! If you count him, that still leaves 3 dogs without characters. We still probably need Han Solo, R2-D2 (the pug?), and Obi-Wan. If I had to guess, I'd go with Han Solo as the black and white dog (because of the vest Han Solo wears), and the V as Obi-Wan, but I can see it the other way around too. Thoughts? 

Volkswagen says this was inspired by something else that will air during the Super Bowl. Could it be dogs acting out Star Wars? Because I would forsake bathroom breaks just to be sure I didn't miss that commercial.

Anyone else love Star Wars? Now I feel like hunting down my orignal VHS tapes and watching them. Of course, I'd also have to find a working VCR...


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Very cool - of course the V is the most beautiful dog and looks the most well behaved!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/01/star-wars-vizsla-and-crew.html

That was fun. Stood in line, in shifts, with friends opening day of Star Wars at Grauman's Chinese Theater in Los Angeles for 12 hours to get in. 

http://cinematreasures.org/theaters/1

Boy, that was a long time ago in a galaxy far away! Loved the memory.

Good looking Vizsla in the back. Best bark too.

RBD


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I would definitely cast the Vizsla as Chewbacca... the way mine whines sometimes I swear he's straight from the movie.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Great video-easy to spot the V-best looking dog there!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

vorsprung durch Hungary.......or was that the Audi ad?


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

That is so cute! As I was listening, my previously sound asleep Oso (under the blankets in my bed) starting moving all around to the barks. 

He obviously liked it too.


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

The Vizsla is Obi-Wan ... of course.










Back: C3PO, Obi-Wan, Storm trooper

Mid: R2D2, Han,﻿ Chewy, Vader

Front: Leia, Luke, Yoda, Wicket


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

The Star Wars Vizsla:

Vizsla eventually came into the possession of the Darksaber, a black-bladed lightsaber[7] that his ancestors had stolen from the Jedi Temple during the fall of the Old Republic and had since caused the death of many Jedi to die by its blade.[2] Vizsla desired to reignite the feud between the Jedi and the Mandalorians, as the two factions had previously been enemies.[7] In order to overthrow Duchess Kryze and her New Mandalorians, Vizsla sought the allegiance of Count Dooku and his Confederacy of Independent Systems, which promised their support to Vizsla in his fight to undermine Kryze's rule and take over Mandalore.

http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Pre_Vizsla

All too funny!

RBD


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

A Stormtrooper...of course! How could I forget those guys? 

A Star Wars Vizsla! How funny. That must have been quite the experience, RBD, waiting in line to get in. Whew!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

The V has to be Chewbacca. Mine too does the Chewbacca sounds when we play tug. I have always said to him when play tug to stop being Chewbacca!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Do You Know Your Doggie is Obi Wan Kenobi?

We Got the Definitive Word on Which Pup Plays Who in VW's Super Bowl Teaser

http://adage.com/article/special-report-super-bowl/dog-star-wars-character-vw-ad/232250/?utm_source=daily_email&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=adage

May the force be with you. 

RBD


----------



## macrowe1 (Nov 4, 2011)

The V is Obi One Kanobi


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Kobi said:


> I would definitely cast the Vizsla as Chewbacca... the way mine whines sometimes I swear he's straight from the movie.


Mischa has a really good Chewbacca impression too. 
She'll grab a toy when she gets super excited and run up to you to let out the big bbbbbRRRRRRRRRRRRRrr while in full wiggle but mode. ;D



That video was really impressive, and of course the V looked like the real pro even in a group of highly trained dogs.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's some cool info on how they made the video: http://adage.com/article/special-re...mail&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=adage

Also, here's the final cast list. Turns out there was no R2D2 at all--the pug was the Rancor Monster (lol)!
http://adage.com/article/special-re...mail&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=adage


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you redrover-great imfo


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

shouldn't have told Gabriel that Ruby was really a jedi warrior....


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

LOL


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

That's amazing and adorable. I love it!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I love the look on Ruby's face... ;D


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Matching robes! Too cute!! ... I have heard Otto bark only a handful of times and as soon as I started playing this he woke up from a deep sleep in a frenzy of barking! Poor guy, I think he thought he was part of it all! 

Mischa, Otto does the exact same thing! Every morning when he gets out of bed he grabs the nearest toy or bone and does his little wiggle dance and hums!! I absolutely love it!! My boyfriend and I try and keep him going for as long as possible by petting him and talking or singing to him!! It is the cutest and I've never seen a dog do this before. I will try and take a video tomorrow - my camera is not the best but hopefully I'll be able to catch part of it!


----------



## ElGranto (Jan 19, 2012)

So here's the newly released Superbowl spot that the Barkside commercial was hinting at... I have to admit it fails in my books. They should have stuck with an all star-wars theme.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-9EYFJ4Clo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

IMO the Star Wars part at the end actually made it worse. Cut it off before that and you have a pretty good advertisement.

Sucks that they didn't continue on with the theme they had in the teaser.


----------

